# Vision Shaking / Losing Balance



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

io;hipohiupo


----------



## December Hollow13 (Sep 23, 2009)

I often get bouts of "vertigo" due to extremely stressful situations. I know mine is brought on by the stress and not to any other medical condition. Do you have any other pre-existing medical conditions that would cause your symptoms?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I've never experienced that and I'm real old so I've had lots of time to experience odd stuff.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

flyingspatula said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is Tinnitus which is constant ringing I have had in both ears for a majority of my life.


Part of you inner ear is responsible for balance, so to me this sounds like a fairly significant clue.

http://www.nidcd.nih.gov/health/balance/balance_disorders.asp


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I get that but not as bad as what you describe. It's kind of a neat feeling actually.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

flyingspatula said:


> I've asked two different doctors about my Tinnitus but neither really could give me any kind of informative answer other than saying if I have had the ringing going on my whole life then the damage has already been done and nothing can be done.


I've found that most Kansas doctors are dicks and mainly worthless.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have those exact problems but boy do I have problems. When my anxiety was probably at its worst I had ticks...like my head would just start moving back and forth really fast and I couldn't control it. That's the one medical issue I've had that really has gone away as my anxiety has decreased.

I still have what might be seizures in my sleep that I wake up in the middle of. Sometimes it's when I have a bad dream but most of the time I don't remember anything but the episode. Last night it happened again so I should probably tell my mom about it again. It's really scary because I can't scream for anyone to help me. I try to but nothing comes out so I just stopped trying. I would go to the doctor about it but my primary doctor is a jerk and blames EVERYTHING I go in for on anxiety when my anxiety now really isn't that bad. Now I feel like any doctor I go to won't listen to me. I have problems breathing but they just give me asthma medication and it makes me feel worse. I don't have asthma. They tell me I don't. But yet they give me the inhalers anyway and they don't work!

I have a lot problems with fatigue, extreme fatigue where my body literally wants to lay down all of the time and I have to think, "sit up, sit up, sit up" every 5 minutes. I'm not depressed or anything. I'm mainly in a good mood all of the time now - things have improved dramatically - and yet I still have this problem. Sometimes my lips are blue when I'm not cold (in fact, there are times during the day when I feel really hot and the temperature of the room is cool) so my mom thinks maybe I'm not getting enough oxygen.

Really, I've just come to hate doctors because they aren't helping me. Here, if you have anxiety and the doctor knows you do, they probably won't listen to you EVEN if you've gone through all of the therapy and medication and have pretty much fixed yourself in that area. Yeah, I still have the disorder and have bad days but it's not severe anymore. I'm not being paranoid. I've been taking my vitamins and supplements and making sure I'm getting all the nutrients I need and it doesn't help. I want to trust the professional, the person who went to medical school but gees...they're not being helpful! I live in MARYLAND! They SHOULD be helpful! Johns Hopkins is right freaking there! It's frustrating.


----------



## horseradish (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey, I know this is a super old thread, but I've been looking around for information about similar symptoms and stumbled on this. If you haven't already, you should consider seeing a neurologist -- if your eyes aren't physically shaking, then the problem is neurological. Not opthamalogical, not psychological (though stress often adds to neurological issues). Some people who have epilepsy experience this vision shaking to some degree. It's not necessarily anything to be terribly afraid of, but it's good to be aware of, particularly if it starts getting worse or if it precedes other types of altered consciousness. I was diagnosed with epilepsy 6 years ago, in my mid-20s, but the vision shaking started well before that -- and it wasn't until very recently that I made the connection.

It's too bad so many doctors are crap...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

flyingspatula said:


> Hey, just wondering if anyone else has ever had problems where there vision will shake left and right randomly but your eyes are not even moving. It has been happening to me since I was 14, but seemed to happen randomly throughout the years but recently happens more often usually a few times a week and lasts a few minutes each.
> 
> I have only had one psychiatrist visit so far, but when I first went, I was really freaking out over all the questionnaires and when I finally got into her office my vision started shaking and lasted a good 10 minutes. I mentioned it to her because it was obvious I was struggling to even look forward, and she said it could be due to my anxiety causing a type of vertigo. I also have problems with my balance at times for no apparent reason like walking forward and then suddenly feeling kind of like im going to fall over or something, when walking through an open door half the time I end up hitting the door frame in one way or another because i suddenly go off balance. kind of ironic considering i used to have perfect balance as a kid because i would skateboard every day until i was in my mid teens.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, does the Buzz function on IM programs bother you? I had a friend with SA who I would IM with a lot and every time I would hit the Buzz button she would freak out on me.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

That vision shake thing... It happens to me sometimes randomly but only for like three to five seconds.
I've had two instances where my right eye was on the fritz and distorting all objects on the right side of my right eye... There was a crescent shaped sliver of buzzing light that made me dizzy and later on I had a thumping head ache at my temples.

Half an hour later I had a panic attack and passed out on the Subway :|
Heh, any connection? I have no clue...


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

My eyes go black to where I can't see a thing. Luckily, it doesn't last for very long at all, but I don't know when it's going to happen. The Dr. says that it's a type of seizure.


----------

